# Field hire near Southend Essex wanted.



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone have a field for hire for dog walking? Thought I'd ask here in case anyone has a field I could hire a couple of times a week to walk my Malamutes because I can't take them to parks or woods because they (or should I say I) are dog reactive so I currently drive 45 mins there and back to walk them in a secure field and would love to be able to find a field nearer to home. It doesnt have to be fenced in as long as i am not with other dogs. I pay £5 for half an hour which is fine and wondered if anyone on this part of the forum may have one nearer I could use. 

Thanks for reading and thought it was worth asking. 

Freda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you find somewhere. If you lived near me, you could run around 8ish acres, 15 if you wanted to teach him about sheep...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Try speaking to the guys at feed shops, for horse owners, and farmers, and if there are a few dream places you pass, go and knock at the door, and ask. I would go for you, if I lived near, tho I'm pretty shameless. Farmers and the rich love an offer of cash. Just make sure you tell them you are paranoid about shutting gates, leaving gates as found, and would be very happy to be moved to other paddocks, if they are being rotated. Also that you will pick up poo and they will never know you are there, apart from paying your fee. 

The worst they can say, is no.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Agree with househens, it would definitely be worth trying to find out who the local farmers/landowners are. I have been quite lucky when I have asked them for use of fields & they have not even asked for money.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for that.  We only have crop farms round here so no worries about disturbing sheep etc. I will have to pluck up the courage to drive into a farmyard and actually ask to see the farmer - a bit embarrassing but I'm starting a new job with two 12 hour shifts and I don't want to spend hours travelling to the training field when I get home but after leaving them all day (other people here so not too worried but they'll miss mum I know ) I'd like to take them for a lovely field walk - would be so much easier if I could just get them in the car and nip ten mins or so away. 

I'll put my brave hat on and go see some farmers - hope they don't think I'm a crazy woman though, lol!


----------

